# Amnesia: the Dark Decent blackbox error



## Urbanwolf (Nov 19, 2011)

Now....almost everyone I know gets this error. But I have no idea how to fix it does anyone know I downloaded the latest drivers (so Phsx, and the nvidia and I run a 32bit Windows Vista.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2011)

Uhh... No idea what "blackbox error" is. Wanna elaborate? Either way, make sure DirectX is up to date.


----------



## shteev (Nov 19, 2011)

Consider it a blessing.
That game will haunt you. Forever.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 19, 2011)

I've never had any problems with TDD, nor have any of my friends or anybody else I've seen/heard play it. Not even Google can turn up many results for it. Is it that typical game error where it just comes up as a small black window or something?

If so, go to the game's folder, wherever it may be, right click the .exe and force it to launch as admin, or try disabling visual themes. Unless I'm completely mistaken, that kind of thing is pretty common in a few games (for me at least) and I've always done that then it just works perfectly fine.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 20, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Uhh... No idea what "blackbox error" is. Wanna elaborate? Either way, make sure DirectX is up to date.



Its probably one of the most common errors people get with this game. You start it up and the minute it starts you get a window titled "black box error" with the words "something has happened!" and it gives you the time it crashed. Which is usually 10 to 18 seconds within starting. 


It gives no info how to fix it though


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 20, 2011)

http://frictionalgames.com/forum/thread-3754.html
Heres a nice list of things that might be able to help.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 21, 2011)

Tell me more about your installation
Steam/otherwise?
Current setup?
Has this been a problem previously?

(a good marker: if Runefox can't help you, you're doing something terribly, terribly wrong)


----------



## Runefox (Nov 21, 2011)

Urbanwolf said:


> Its probably one of the most common errors people get with this game. You start it up and the minute it starts you get a window titled "black box error" with the words "something has happened!" and it gives you the time it crashed. Which is usually 10 to 18 seconds within starting.
> 
> 
> It gives no info how to fix it though


From what I understand via Google, "black box error" isn't exactly an error code, but "Black Box" is itself a debugger, which is showing the error that the game had. It should show which file caused the problem, like so:







In this particular case, the crash was caused by a part of the Intel Graphics Accelerator driver.


----------

